# Xurra amanha



## Jink

Qué significa?
What's the meaning of?
"Xurra amanha"

Obrigado!


----------



## merodakke

Xurra de churrasco.

Churrasco amanhã.
Sabe o que é churrasco?


----------



## Jink

Churrasco é um sandwich?
Obrigado!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Churrasco seria o que chamam de Barbecue em Inglês... Desculpe, mas não sei como se diz em Espanhol.


----------



## merodakke

Vou tentar descrever o que.
Churrasco é uma reunião/confraternização/almoço onde é servido apenas carnes e todos os tipos de carnes(picanha,maminha,carne-do-sol,cupim,calabresa).Essas carnes são cozinhadas em uma "lareira" especial chamada churrasqueira.
Bom tentei explicar um tipico churrasco brasileiro uauhauha.

EDIT:Eu se fosse voce não perderia esse xurra por nada, vc nunca mais vai esquecer o que um churrasco uhauhahua.


----------



## Jink

Obrigado!
Eu entiendo agora.


----------



## muddy

Marcio Afonso said:


> Churrasco seria o que chamam de Barbecue em Inglês... Desculpe, mas não sei como se diz em Espanhol.


 
churrasco ou bife.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Marcio Afonso said:


> Churrasco seria o que chamam de Barbecue em Inglês... Desculpe, mas não sei como se diz em Espanhol.


 
Asado! Asadito!


----------



## olivinha

Oye, churrasco es barbacoa en español, ¿no?
O


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ah, mas é bom acrescentar que o churrasco brasileiro possui grandes diferenças do "barbecue" americano, apesar de serem os correspondentes nos idiomas! Merodakke explicou bem. Porque nos filmes americanos que vejo os churrascos são hambúrgueres assados numa chapa! Mas não tenho base suficiente para saber se essa é a realidade.


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que esta página dê uma boa idéia do que é churrasco.


----------



## olivinha

Marcio Afonso said:


> Porque nos filmes americanos que vejo os churrascos são hambúrgueres assados numa chapa! Mas não tenho base suficiente para saber se essa é a realidade.


 
É isso mesmo, Marcio, os “American barbacues” são _burguers_ e _hot dogs_, quando muito algum _steak_ ou umas _ribs_. Nada que ver com o churrasco do post da Vanda.
Agora, se é difícil explicar o significado de churrasco, tenta explicar o que é uma churrascaria. All-you-can-eat meat restaurant?
O


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Yo he escuchado "parrillada" o "parrilla" para la traducción de "churrasco" (carne en la "parrilla").

OBS.:
Yo ya tuve la oportunidad de ir a una parrillada, pero debo esclarecer que NO es lo mismo que un auténtico churrasco brasileño, casi un orgullo nacional. 
Imagínense que ellos no saben lo que es "farofa", lo que les parecía arena (areia)....ha ha (realmente parece)...

Te suena bien, Jink ?

Saludos.


----------



## REO

xurra que significa


----------



## Vanda

xurra = churrasco (veja do post número 2 em diante)


----------



## jazyk

Eu nunca tinha ouvido isso de xurra = churrasco (também não saio muito ), mas por que x e não ch? É para economizar uma letra?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Eu nunca tinha ouvido isso de xurra = churrasco (também não saio muito ), mas por que x e não ch? É para economizar uma letra?


 
Eu penso que é uma gíria mais usada na Internet, no Orkut, em blogs e fotologs. É mais comum usar "xurraS".


----------



## Jink

Obrigado!! Muchas gracias a todos.
Jink


----------

